
Apple Takes Legal Action Against Small Company For Using a Pear Logo - daolf
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/08/08/legal-action-against-company-with-pear-logo/
======
ncmncm
I wonder how many recall that Apple signed an agreement with Apple Music, the
Beatles' publisher, never to get involved in music publishing. When they
introduced the iPod, they sued to get out of the agreement and claim the
trademark for themselves.

------
greenyoda
Big discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24094143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24094143)

